# Do any of your goats "smile"?



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

I have a Lamancha doe that whenever I pet her in the right spot she smiles.
It is the coolest thing. She is the only doe I have seen that "smiles".
I pet her under the chin or on the cheek or wherever she wants it. She would move her head for me to pet in a different spot. If I pet her in one spot and she kinda likes it she will barely show her teeth and when she really likes it she will smile real big showing all her teeth (with no top front teeth) it is kinda funny.

I should get a picture of her smiling sometime.
Also I think she is a bit spoiled...but she's pregnant and she's a goat, so I guess she can't be over spoiled :laugh: .
Also she is getting a lot bigger. She is now 9 weeks along and I am guessing/hoping triplets for her.
I love my Lamancha (even if she is a pain for another goats butt).

Any of you guys got some smiling goats? :shades:


----------



## potentialfarm (Apr 11, 2011)

My Boer doe smiles. Her previous owner told me she did...I thought it sounded odd, but I have caught her doing it a few times now (I've only had her for less than 2 months). They said she's done it since she was a kid. My dog smiles all the time, but I never thought I'd see a goat do it!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

I have a doe (my number one favorite) that smiles. You can almost always see her bottom teeth and she LOVES when you "hit the spot" and will lift her lip up. She is so cute!


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

lol these are so cute! I don't have a smiling goat but our doeling will tilt her head and twirl around--always reminds me of a ballerina. Mojo ALWAYS wags his tail when he sees me/you talk to him or he gets a treat (I think it is from being around the dogs too much when we was a baby-lol!!!). We have a dog that smiles when you scratch her neck :greengrin:


----------



## potentialfarm (Apr 11, 2011)

Lost Prairie said:


> I have a doe (my number one favorite) that smiles. You can almost always see her bottom teeth and she LOVES when you "hit the spot" and will lift her lip up. She is so cute!


That is the greatest pic! She is squinting her eyes shut!?!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Cute! We used to have a big black setter that showed her teeth when she was excited. It was like a big grin, but it was scary - especially at night, when you'd see a row of white teeth come jerking toward you!


----------



## crgoats (Nov 8, 2011)

Yup. My Emma, fainter, smiles at me. She is adorable.


----------

